# NewEgg Robbed Me of $1500!!!!



## ken4656

Since NewEgg will read this, I am writing this to get someone's attention...and also to share this with as many people as people until this gets resolved. 

Before I give you a chronology of events here are the two main issues:

1. I shipped back an Intel QX9775 that I purchased new. One hour from delivery from you I called and realized I ordered the wrong item and it was not the item I needed for this board.
2. After all of this, NewEgg is now insinuating that I am a liar and returned a used QX9770 processor to them (ironically that is what I wanted to swap for) and is thus returning someone’s used processor to me after I paid you $1500 of my money.

On December 5th, I signed up with NewEgg as a preferred customer as I have bought from them many times before and for me it was a no brainer as I knew I would use the line of credit in future. Sales Order: 85517841 I purchased a Intel QX 9775 Processor for a computer I have been putting together as a Christmas present. That particular processor is a Socket 771. 

On December 10th I received the item and upon opening it, realized the ASUS board I had purchased was a Socket 775, not 771 and thus the processor was useless to me. I had mistakenly ordered the wrong one. Stupid me.

I called immediately after realizing this and spoke with a rep in customer service believing this would be an easy thing to fix as I hadn’t even been billed yet for the order.

The rep on the phone first told me I should’ve read the description more carefully and suggested I sell it on EBay as they’d charge me a 20% restocking fee. Having managed customer service for 10 years I couldn’t believe what someone was telling me…especially as I just took out a line of credit with your computer under the impression I would be doing business with you for a long time to come.

I asked to speak to the supervisor and explained the situation to Maury Santamaria. He agreed to waive the restocking fee once it was confirmed that the item had been returned. As Christmas was coming, I offered to pay for the Overnight shipping via UPS at my own expense so we could resolve this quickly. In turn, I told him I did not want my money back at all…didn’t care about the price difference, just wanted the correct item. I did as I promised and on December 11th I provided him with the tracking number: 
1Z0394E12540791123 

I tracked the item myself and was relieved to see the item received and assumed all would be well. 

On December 17th I was sent an email care of the RMA Inspector that after reviewing the package it was believed that the item received back did not match the serial number of the processor that they had sent me. The box was for the QX9775, but the item they were saying was sent back and is inside the box is the QX9770.

This to me was ironic…as it was the item I was trying to swap it out for as it is a Socket 775 processor. After calling again and speaking with Thomas in customer service, he was as puzzled as I was and said he would look into it for me. For good measure, I forwarded my emails to both the RMA Inspector & Maury to keep him in the loop. Thomas put me on hold a few times and came back to ask some odd questions:

1. Have I ever seen that type of processor before?
2. If I received the wrong one, would I even recognize it?

I’m not sure where he was going with this…he never said. I never heard back anything…and as I knew the package was supposed to be shipped back to me, I called again yesterday to try and resolve this.

The third customer service rep I spoke with said I returned an item they didn’t sell to me, all but accusing me of lying, and attempting to defraud NewEgg…which was offensive to say the least. After 40 minutes on hold and speaking with him, I asked again to speak with Maury. He assured me they had pictures of a used processor with fingerprints all over it (the QX9770) and even though it is the item I have been trying to swap the QX9775 for, I expressed the following concern:

I gave NewEgg $1500 of my money…and in return am getting back someone’s used QX9770 processor. As this item wasn’t what I returned, if they ship this back to me and it is DOA I am not covered under NewEgg's 30 day warranty. As the box I originally received with the QX9775 doesn’t match the processor I highly doubt Intel would be interested in covering me should something go wrong in a few months time (I imagine being used someone probably beat the hell out of it and overclocked it… in which case I am getting a “used car” for the return of a brand new one that simply was the wrong one for me).

I can’t help but feel taken advantage of…and also find it odd that I was given grief for trying to return something to NewEgg in the first place (one of your reps suggest I sell it on Ebay??). 

All I want out of this whole situation is the item I need and had wanted in the first place the Intel QX9770. I don’t want a refund, I don’t want credit…I am just trying to get the right item so I can finish this. $1500 is a lot of money and doesn’t come easy for me so I take this very seriously. It is horrible as it is as this was a Christmas gift that won’t be ready by next week. Maury had suggested that another customer had made a mistake and put another item in the box…but I know what I sent back. I also know I don’t even have other parts lying around that could possibly have been put in its place. I do know that right now I am out $1500, didn’t get the item I need, and for my trouble in being honest and figuring this would be an easy fix am now, for my trouble, getting back someone else’s used processor. 

Lastly, as a thought…NewEgg's own customer service people told me this is their busiest time of year and their RMA department has been handling a large volume of requests. No system is perfect…and ask yourself if mistakes cannot be made on their end. People make mistakes all the time…I admitted my own stupidity for ordering the wrong item but I am awaiting some sort of acknowledgement from NewEgg that I am indeed a “Preferred Customer” and that this situation has been handled poorly from the start.

Ken


----------



## scooter

Sorry bout your luck.

You should try to contact them again though...we can't make them help you.


----------



## newguy5

yeah i don't know why they would read this forum either.

newegg is pretty solid about customer interaction and i find it hard to believe they would purposely screw anyone.  i think if you contact them and talk them through it they will give you the upper hand.  they seem to do that even in situations where they are clearly not at fault.  so, if their conclusion is that you cheated them, hate to say it but you probably did.  if you really didn't, call them back and talk them through it and they'll see it through i imagine.


----------



## scooter

newguy5 said:


> .. so, if their conclusion is that you cheated them, hate to say it but you probably did.  if you really didn't, call them back and talk them through it and they'll see it through i imagine.



Yea, maybe they have reason to suspect they are being cheated. 

We are only being told one side of the story--and to be honest, this is the first time I've heard of anything like this with Newegg.

..As newguy said....I'm sure newegg people have better things to do than to scan CF.com for negative threads about them.

..Maybe contact BBB and file a complaint if you feel you've been screwed--might be your best bet.


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.computerforum.com/members/45756-newegg_support.html


----------



## scooter

StrangleHold said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/members/45756-newegg_support.html



Was it determined if that member is even legit..

2 posts and both are auto-gen messages...i know this was being discussed and investigated but what was the verdict.

Seems suspicious.


----------



## Jet

Call the number. It's a newegg email account...


----------



## scooter

Jet said:


> Call the number. It's a newegg email account...



Cool man thats awesome they are on here, like I said...I was pretty sure Ian and the other folks here looked into it..

I was just being cautious..


----------



## ken4656

If you check out even EggXpert there are some complaints...heck check out the Better Business B. (300 some odd complaints??).  I haven't been getting anywhere in the 5 hours I spent on the phone.  Having bought from them before and being a gamer, people need to be aware before than buy.  I still have no resolution...so if sharing this experience gets me somewhere (as patience and politeness haven't) than so be it.


----------



## ken4656

StrangleHold said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/members/45756-newegg_support.html



THANK YOU!  I'll try contacting them.  At this point I'll try anything.


----------



## ken4656

newguy5 said:


> yeah i don't know why they would read this forum either.
> 
> newegg is pretty solid about customer interaction and i find it hard to believe they would purposely screw anyone.  i think if you contact them and talk them through it they will give you the upper hand.  they seem to do that even in situations where they are clearly not at fault.  so, if their conclusion is that you cheated them, hate to say it but you probably did.  if you really didn't, call them back and talk them through it and they'll see it through i imagine.



I agree and this is the only issue I've ever had with them.  I wouldn't have wasted 5 hours on the phone and spent $40 in overight shipping to try and scam someone...still trying to get somewhere on this.  Believe me...patience hasn't worked so far.  Maybe it's because they're so busy??


----------



## scooter

ken4656 said:


> THANK YOU!  I'll try contacting them.  At this point I'll try anything.



Didn't we suggest this like 2 hours ago..


----------



## ken4656

*Here's something interesting*

So on the sales order it states:

Intel (800)-628-8686 Please Verify Processor matches order Prior to installation.

If NewEgg is as careful about checking serial number, takes photos, blah blah blah as they told me over the phone, why is it they state this on the sales order if they are so sure the processor in the box may or may not match the sales order???


----------



## ken4656

*Wow!*

I take back everything I said about NewEgg.  I found the CEO's email address and within 10 minutes of explaining my situation got a response direct from the CEO (now THAT is good customer service).  Promised to care of it today.    YAY!


----------



## scooter

Lol^^^


----------



## lovely?

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 newegg.


----------



## scooter

lovely? said:


> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newegg.



mmmmmm.....new eggssss *drool*


----------



## gamerman4

seems the BBB finds newegg quite reliable.
http://www.la.bbb.org/BusinessReport.aspx?CompanyID=13146135


----------



## mep916

ken4656 said:


> I take back everything I said about NewEgg.  I found the CEO's email address and within 10 minutes of explaining my situation got a response direct from the CEO (now THAT is good customer service).  Promised to care of it today.    YAY!



Sweet.


----------



## Geoff

gamerman4 said:


> seems the BBB finds newegg quite reliable.
> http://www.la.bbb.org/BusinessReport.aspx?CompanyID=13146135


You needed the BBB to tell you that?  lol


----------



## Cleric7x9

im pretty sure the OPs problem has been resolved


----------



## Newegg_Support

Dear Customer,

Thanks for taking the time to post your informative review. We greatly apologize for any inconvenience you have experienced due to your situation. At your earliest convenience, please contact Alex at 800-390-1119 ( dial 25040 immediately ) or by email at alex.a.villarino@newegg.com for further assistance.


----------



## Twist86

^
That has to be a joke since they don't use last names for support emails.


----------



## skidude

Ian and Dragon verified that that account was legit.


----------



## scooter

Twist86 said:


> ^
> That has to be a joke since they don't use last names for support emails.



I'm still skeptical...

not to mention...its really sincere when you just paste a random-generated message.

Why bother even being a 'face' for newegg on a forum if your just going to copy/paste a generic message..

lame..

" You are important to us, we value your business, we apologize for the delay....you are important to us...we value your business..."


----------



## Geoff

Twist86 said:


> ^
> That has to be a joke since they don't use last names for support emails.


Nope, he is a real customer service rep.


----------



## just a noob

"once you know, you newegg" sorry for threadjack, but what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Jet

Have you seen user reviews on sites like newegg that have "manufacture responses" to them? They are generally copy and pastes as well.


----------



## dragon2309

scooter said:


> I'm still skeptical...
> 
> not to mention...its really sincere when you just paste a random-generated message.
> 
> Why bother even being a 'face' for newegg on a forum if your just going to copy/paste a generic message..
> 
> lame..
> 
> " You are important to us, we value your business, we apologize for the delay....you are important to us...we value your business..."


while I am still slightly shifty eyed about the auto-gen messages, the user account has been activated through a verified e-mail address from within newegg. As ian made a point of saying, even if you signed up on an unrelated email address, if you change your email address in your profile, your account is disabled until you activate via the updated address. To add to the legitimacy, there are no dodgy IP's related to the account, no history at all.

For the time being, take the account holder at his word. As stated earlier CF.com still cant be held responsible for anything that happens between you and him.


----------



## scooter

dragon2309 said:


> while I am still slightly shifty eyed about the auto-gen messages, the user account has been activated through a verified e-mail address from within newegg. As ian made a point of saying, even if you signed up on an unrelated email address, if you change your email address in your profile, your account is disabled until you activate via the updated address. To add to the legitimacy, there are no dodgy IP's related to the account, no history at all.
> 
> For the time being, take the account holder at his word. As stated earlier CF.com still cant be held responsible for anything that happens between you and him.



Cool man, if all you guys checked it out and mods/admin say its cool..then cool..


----------



## ETSA

BBB can't really do anything though, they are just a reference point for consumers too contact prior to doing business, after the fact matters are normally complaints.  They don't have any authority or means to get what you want, if something illegal happened they will tell you to contact the appropriate authorities.  Unfortunately poor business practices are not illegal especially because somewhere down the line you checked a box or agreed to whatever terms they are telling you about, it sucks, hope this works out, shitty situation.


----------



## jjsevdt

for problems such as these the Consumerist works wonders.


----------



## ken4656

*Almost there...*

I think this is almost resolved.  I got the impression from the VP that this got handed to, that they are more concerned with figuring how an incident as basic to fix as this got as far as the CEO.  Hopefully this will be put to bed today.

...people hate when you go over their head.  Speaking from 11 years in corporate....


----------



## hells3000

keep us updated 


Good Luck


----------



## ken4656

The plot continues...

Not sure what the hell is going on, but how is this for a Christmas Eve treat:

I was pointed in the direction of Vincent Aguilar at NewEgg who spoke with me Tuesday evening...ask a few simple questions and said we would clear this up by the end of the day or Wednesday morning at the latest.  Refunding my money would be the easiest option he said.

When we spoke on Wednesday, a few of the things he said caught my ear.  He had been under the mistaken impression (and after rereading my email I know I was clear...not sure how he was confused) that I was insisting I was shipped the wrong item to begin with.  I was not...from the beginning I said I received the right item, shipped it back to NewEgg and after doing so, the RMA inspector said the processor wasn't the item they originally shipped...that it was substituted for another.  Once I corrected him and asked him to reread my email while I was on the phone, he said he'd need to call me back.  He said that the box was tampered with in transit from UPS. 

Now I overnighted the box...so the liklihood of some mid-west UPS worker saying, "WOW!  A NewEgg damaged item with an RMA tag!  I'll open it up and steal a $1500 processor out of it and substitute this Intel QX9700 I custom modified with additional pieces and continue shipping it to Newegg!"  This is clearly a silly suggestion...overnighting a box doesn't leave a lot of "sitting around time".

In due diligence I called UPS and spoke with my preferred customer care & account manager (as luckily for me, we have a corporate UPS account to handle things like this.)  They opened a damage/trouble ticket and arranged for an onsite inspection of this claim at NewEgg.

Christmas Eve:
Vincent called me back Christmas Eve and said they would not honor a refund or replace the item.  I reminded him that I had been honest and corrected his misunderstanding of the situation.  If I had been dishonest and pretended that he was correct, I would have my money back by now (perhaps I should've lied from the beginning???)

He agreed to send over pictures of the item, a write up of the denial of the RMA & would meet with the UPS rep on Monday.

Today - 12/29:
I followed up with UPS and interestingly enough, Vincent called UPS after speaking with me to change the on-site inspection to a pick-up and inspection.  Meaning UPS would pick up this item that doesn't belong to me, look it over and return it to me.  I changed this back, emailed Vincent & requested what he had promised me last week:  pictures of this item & in-writing why they were denying the claim.  UPS will be visiting them tomorrow...by why do I feel like I am being given the run around and NewEgg is trying to stick me with this piece of crap used item I didn't return and pocket my $1500???

Next Course of Action:
Re-email the CEO, thank him for wishing me a Merry Christmas and let me know his employees did not "take care of me".  Call Alex Villarino and let him know that if we can't come to a resolution, I'll do whatever I need to from a consumer standpoint to share this story with as many consumer advocacy groups as possible, buy NewEggStinks.com and create a forum to galvanize the thousands of consumers that I have found online who have stiffed by them, file a complaint with a better business beareau and inform my bank of fraud on my account.


----------

